

Airtel an Indian telecom operator is spying on its Users - krnaveen
http://www.indiatimes.com/news/india/this-man-exposed-airtel-for-spying-on-us-he-proceeded-to-get-a-legal-notice-from-israel-233438.html

======
giis
Too bad! Does this happened outside India too?

